# Sled Dogs & Iditarod



## CaraBou (Feb 25, 2014)

Right about when I start getting tired of the long Alaskan winter, I'm revitalized by sled dogs.  These dogs love to run!  The 1,000 mile, 10+ day Iditarod sled dog race starts here next weekend.  I volunteer in various capacities and spectate too.  Here are a few of my pics over the years. The last one, with the dog jumping, was taken at the finish line in 2012.  No lie, still roaring to go after 1,000 miles!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2014)

Great pics, beautiful dogs! 
Temps here are now back up in the low 70s for about 3 hrs a day.  A few days of that, then back to 50s/30s. The best part is the low humidity we get to enjoy in the winter.  Summer humidity seldom gets below 50% and often is much higher.  

The cold and snow is not so bad if you can play in it and don't have to work in it.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 25, 2014)

I spent a few years with the sprint racers in the north but never the long distance guys.  I have lots of pics of the dogs sproinging up in the air, ready to go, go, go, go!

Thank god for ear plugs!!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 25, 2014)

MzMolly, the Fur Rondy international sprint races were going this weekend, but I didn't make it out to see them.  The sprint dogs always amaze me not just for how fast they run, but also how short their hair typically is compared to the endurance dogs.  They look like they'd be cold until you see their speed and realize their potential for overheating!  Anyway, all of these dogs (and their mushers) are super amazing athletes -- I am in awe!


----------



## eyeroll (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!  They're so impressive.  It must be great fun to volunteer for the race.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2014)

Different kind of racer.  One lap and on the couch.  She was fast but sled dogs are work monsters.  Seeing these dogs at work is one thing that would motivate me to come to Alaska.  





Feeling a bit of doggy nostalgia.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dennis' post is exactly why the sprint racers often have short coats .. in the past they crossed with the speed breeds like Greyhounds.  I've seen everything from bird dog to lab .. they don't care as long as it's fast.  I think they like a mix of husky, collie and hound but now that the breed is more stable they are starting to take on a look all their own.

Not to hijack the thread but have to give Dennis a shout out .. I had Greyhounds for many years and founded a rescue group in the north.  68 dogs through my house in a three year period .. whew!  www.ncgl.ca

Here's my guys, Buddy was the first rescue .. a wild lurcher pup that had been badly abused. (the black and white) and then Stirling, an American Staghound that could not be rehomed because he was too deadly and most people didn't take him seriously enough and Viking Sail .. a retired old man who came to me at 11 years of age after spending 4 years out behind the barn of the racetrack all by himself.  He was my absolute darling. All my good pics of my dogs and the sled dogs racing are in storage for the time being *sighs*


----------



## Lin (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to foster Italian Greyhounds, 60mph coach potatoes. *My* breed is the german shepherd.


----------



## kaliquen (Feb 25, 2014)

Lin said:


> *My* breed is the german shepherd.



Mine too!  I've admired the beauty in your avatar!


----------



## Lin (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you  She was my service dog, passed away unexpectedly December 20th. I've been grieving and put that picture as my avatar and my facebook profile.


----------



## eyeroll (Feb 25, 2014)

Lin said:


> Thank you  She was my service dog, passed away unexpectedly December 20th. I've been grieving and put that picture as my avatar and my facebook profile.


 

Lin, you have my condolences.  It's so difficult to lose a friend, helper, and family member all at once.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2014)

So lucky to have had your friend and helper, Lin. It's awfully hard when they go.

I told Cara that one of my dogs has racing/sledding dogs from Polar Speed on both sides of the family. She has a bad knee but pulls like a bull, but she is a mixed breed and not one you'd see in front of a sled. My other girl, the gray one, can pull on a leash but not like the white one. I went dog sledding while in Colorado and the drive of those dogs is unbelievable. They are so eager to run, it's just jaw-dropping.


----------



## neeners (Feb 25, 2014)

beautiful!!!  I used to watch Iditarod on tv.  it's amazing how much drive those dogs have!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 25, 2014)

> she is a mixed breed and not one you'd see in front of a sled



It's funny you say this because all the racing sled dogs I met are mix breed.  Some people race their purebred Siberian huskies because they're wanting points or scores toward a "title" but they race in a separate class and never against the other sled dogs.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2014)

I know they mainly are mixes. My understanding of Polar Speed is they breed for just that- speed, endurance, stamina and they don't care so much what they look like. Gemma, my white one, would not make a good sled dog because she is an impatient dog and not the best listener, which I think is from her mix since all her siblings are similar. I also think her size might not make her such a great puller. From the looks of it, there is a certain balance between size and strength- it seems like most dogs I've seen are mid-sized. I haven't seen things like Cara has though, being in Alaska. I know I was mightily impressed by the dogs desire to go go go. They were all hopping around like they were hot coals when they were parked. They just wanted to run!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh Lin, how awful! I'm so sorry!  I just put my 17 y.o. cat down 2 weeks ago, but I knew it was coming.  It is hard enough to lose them that way, even more so when you it takes you by surprise. I hope your heart is on the mend and a new animal is in your life.

Kudos to those of you who have adopted or fostered "retired" greyhounds.  It is tragic how some of those racers have been treated.  The world is better with people like you.

I want to clarify that I would never support Iditarod or mushing in general if I wasn't 100% sure those dogs are extremely well loved and cared for.  I am so glad that it is not money driven.  Sled dogs are a way of life much much more than a sport.  I myself am a cat person and could never lead that life, but I do admire the intense bonds and teamwork it requires to be successful.  There is no way around that in the extreme arctic environment.

MzMolly,  you're right about sled dogs being mixed; there is no purebred, and the "Alaskan husky" is a mutt that is selectively bred but not recognized by AKC.  But I'm not sure that is what newbie was getting at. Also, while it is not common to see Siberians in Iditarod and other races up here, it does occur and there are no special points or recognition for it.  It might be different in Alaska since there are no "classes," in the sled dog races here, just distances.  I think there are actually 3 Siberian teams registered for Iditarod this year, more than I've ever seen.  Slow, steady and strong!

Ya'll have posted some fine looking dogs here.  Now here was my one and only dog, my best pal for 13 years.  Been gone since 2009.  Esa!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2014)

For those who have had that special bond:

At Rainbow Bridge

By the edge of a wood, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run, 
when their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next, 
is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
for here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care, 
until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back, 
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met:
together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
the time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart, 
has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever, 
and then, side by side,
they cross over . . . together.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 26, 2014)

LOVE this thread!  The Iditarod has inspired me for a long time.  And we are on our second pair of adopted couch potatoes- I mean greyhounds.  We also have a shepherd/rottweiler mix.  One of the 2 girls snuggles with me on the couch every evening.  The boy greyhound is his daddy's boy and won't get on the couch.


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

Tessa was actually a rescue, all my dogs up to now have been rescues. But its very rare to find a rescue that can be a service dog, most dogs don't have what it takes. I was working with trainers with my dog Emma hoping she would be my next service dog, but she washed out. So she'll just help me at home until I get my next one. I wish I had already taught her all the tasks Tessa did, but of course I didn't expect this to happen, thought I had years still. So due to the progression of my disability, the risk of washout and the fact I can't give up the dog after they've washed out lol (family member still!) I'll be going with a breeder dog from an organization next. I have 2 options I'm currently looking at, its super hard to find reputable organizations (everyone that has a webpage does not produce reputable dogs, I'm also active in service dog advocacy and I know many organizations that were forced to close and sued due to dangerous dogs, and many who are still operating pumping out dangerous dogs (in some cases I actually mean aggressive, in most cases its dangerous due to not performing what they're being relied on to perform) SO, anyway, because I demand to stick to GSDs, I currently have 2 options that I know of which is to go through a very small but reputable organization that places mobility GSDs at no cost (don't know their current wait list, can be stuff like 6 months to 3 years), or fundraise (through the parent charity to the advocacy group I'm in) to purchase a GSD pup from a breeder (which brings the risk of another wash out) and have it trained by an organization where I'm friends with the head trainer (who is a GSD person/trainer) but they currently only have labs. So my total fundraise cost for 2 years for training plus pup comes to 8-9k (which is very reasonable, even cheap) and probably a 3 year wait between fundraising and training. Cross your fingers the small group doesn't have a huge wait list and accepts me, haha. I'd rather go that way period due to not having to deal with the washout possibility and the lack of fundraising. I'm crap at that, I tried when my dog Logan was in the ICU for a week and cost 4k by the end.... I think I made like 50 bucks in donations, and that was too low for the donation site to even collect and send me the money. 

Insert soap related part.... I believe May is the awareness month for my genetic disorder. Due to it being rare, its considered a 'medical zebra' so I was thinking about making a bunch of zebra striped soap (idea from the elephant soap!) to sell to start my fundraising. I could make informational cards to go on the soap, so people with the condition can buy them for themselves, and also buy them to give to people to raise awareness. 

So, here's Tessa, RIP. 



Raring to work


----------



## Lin (Feb 26, 2014)

Emma







Logan, RIP 




Sorry for the novel, and so many pictures! Once you're looking at them all its so hard to choose


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 26, 2014)

*hugs* I'm sorry for you losing Tessa. She looks like she would have been wonderful at her job. And Emma looks like a lovebug to me, even if she washed out of training. I hope you get a successful furry assistant soon!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I have to insert pics of my dogs now!!! They arent fast enough to race, and are completely un-reliable for service use. BUT, the hound, can re-distribute EVERY branch that you just piled up, all throughout the yard, the Jack russel can eat everything in your compost pile, the lab can bowl you over like you werent even there. Oh, and they can do what they were bred for- the hound tracks rabbits, the jack goes to ground for them, and the lab retrieves anything with feathers. They are all very good at completely ignoring the hissing cat, and bowl him over, and they are all VERY good at belly rubs!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to add this, Sorry to continue the hi-jacking carabou, i just couldnt resist!!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the tails and tales; no hijacking here. Lin, I commend you for being so involved in service dog advocacy.  It is disheartening to hear the costs and wait times, but I'm glad you've said it as we all need to hear.  I have a friend in OR who trains service dogs for an org there, and recall his mixed feelings of pride and sadness all at once with each "graduation."  I hope he is one of the good ones.  These are very special working dogs, for sure.

Tonight I went to the organizational meeting for my volunteer work.  Got all lined  out for the trail.  I can't post while I'm out there but will when I get back. The next two weeks will be really busy for me.  Trying to get normal work done this week; "ceremonial start" for the race this weekend (read: dog parade, so cool!); a very inconvenient business trip next week; then hit the ground running for 7-9 days at the last checkpoint on the Iditarod Trail.  My checkpoint is "Safety," named for the sheltered sound of the Bering Sea that it sits on.  Here's a couple maps of the trail, one to see where Safety is, the other to show how it crosses Alaska.  And finally, a smiling sled dog about one third of way through the 2013 race. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE DOGS!


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 27, 2014)

I would love to be a dog "socializer"- the person who raises the puppy until they are ready to be trained for service.  Hubby won't hear of it, though.  I understand his point- it is difficult to give up one after falling in love with him.  But at least for me I think their futures would outshine having to give them up.  Plus it would be possible to get updates on their progress.  There is a lady we see sometimes in Walmart who is raising a puppy and has done it several times.

Lin, is there a more proper term for these people who raise the puppies?


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

tl;dr version: If you're involved with service dogs in any way (prospects/canidates, in training, fully trained dogs, hell working dogs since people with therapy or SR dogs make mistakes) make sure you're familiar with both federal and state laws. If you own a business open to the public, make sure you're familiar with both federal and state laws about working dogs to protect yourself. 

No, there isn't really an official name. One thing that comes up is someone taking care of a service dog prospect is NOT a service dog trainer. I say that because of the laws (and way they're written) for service dogs and service dogs in training. Fully trained service dogs are in federal law handled by the department of justice, service dogs in training are not and so its up to state law. Some states say service dogs in training are allowed everywhere service dogs are*, some give no access, some say they are when accompanied by a service dog trainer, some define service dog trainer and some do not. Online there have been many people who claim if they're raising a service dog prospect it means they can take the pup anywhere. 

Service dogs are allowed everywhere public that it does not affect the nature of the business (my words here, soggy brain and can't remember the legal terms.) For example, service dogs may be prohibited in some areas of Zoos where it might disturb the animals. Public of course meaning public so private spaces do not count, and government areas being covered under the rehab act and not DOJ. The reason for the * is that its not actually the service dogs that have access, but the disabled individual having the right to be accompanied by their service dogs in these areas. A service dog may not enter them with say the spouse of the disabled individual instead of the disabled handler. And, even real service dogs may be legally asked to leave if they are causing a disturbance in any way. This comes up where people use fake service dogs, because businesses are afraid to ask them to leave even if they show signs of not being true service dogs such as barking or eliminating indoors. The best way for businesses to protect themselves, and protection for the real service dog handlers is knowing your rights.

So back to service dogs in training (SDIT), and prospects. Health laws forbid animals in places with food, such as grocery stores or restaurants. So with no protection under federal law, SDITs (regardless of state laws allowing access in other places) are not allowed in those places. In a state with no access for SDITs, for socialization and training in places where pet dogs are not allowed an individual with a SDIT or SD prospect may ask the business if they will allow a SDIT or SD prospect inside. Its up to the individual business as long as its not where health laws prohibit due to food. This would also be what those training therapy dogs or search and rescue dogs need to do. This kind of access can be referred to as invited access, hospitals and nursing homes may invite therapy dogs for access but the dogs are not allowed anywhere else that pet dogs are not. 

Ok, sorry for the novel but its a bit of a complicated subject and also one that not many people are familiar with! Unfortunately many training dogs do not follow the laws. For example a puppy is not allowed in walmart, but its seen all the time. Employees do not know the laws. Non food sections of walmart may allow SDITs in those states with it in the law books, but puppies/prospects are never allowed because walmarts policy. The doors usually say this, saying how only service dogs are welcome. 

The reason this is a big deal.... When it causes problems for businesses, it also causes damages for service dog teams so its in everyones best interest to know the laws and follow them. A store may allow in a fake service dog that causes a problem in the store, and then the owner/manager and employees have a bias against service dogs. Fake service dogs or people who spout incorrect laws can also confuse business employees making it more difficult for those who have service dogs to just go about their day. I've been frequently stopped entering someplace to be questioned, or even downright accosted as a result of businesses having these negative experiences in the past. Another big one that comes up is "paperwork" aka certifications. There is no such thing as a legal service dog certification in the USA. When reputable organizations give any paperwork or certifications upon graduation, it only means the dog met THEIR requirements. This is not something to be used during public access. There are countless scam groups online now that sell certifications or do service dog registrations. Even legitimate SD teams may fall for this and purchase one believing they need it, but usually its used by people who want to bring their pets places. Then the businesses may believe this paperwork is required for access and try to prevent legitimate teams from entering without it. 

As someone active in SD advocacy and education, when I'm stopped I take the time to educate on the actual rules. I frequently offer to come in and give a talk to employees (usually never taken up on) and distribute correct informational paperwork with the laws on it. But as an individual, when I'm tired and hurting and need to pick up a couple items so I can eat dinner tonight and get stopped at the door.... I just want to scream sometimes.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 2, 2014)

*They're Off!*

And they're off!  The dogs are on the trail!  Below are pics from yesterday's  Ceremonial Start, when the teams paraded 12 miles through town to the cheers of people who exuded heartfelt support for their incredible journey ahead.  Today they're on the real trail, geared up for a thousand miles of beautiful but harsh wilderness. They'll cross four mountain ranges along the way, and travel several hundred miles on top of the ice of the Yukon River, Kuskokwim River, and Bering Sea. This is country most people will never see, let alone experience during the middle of winter with nothing more than a team of dogs and what fits inside a sled.

Over the next 10-14 days, each of the 69 teams will pass through 22 checkpoints -- that is, if they make it all the way.  Veterinarians, race officials, and a suite of volunteers serving a multitude of functions will be at each and every checkpoint.  The veterinarians will examine every dog coming through the checkpoints, and can remove dogs from the race if they believe the dog shouldn't continue.  The mushers can also decide to leave a dog at any checkpoint for any reason.  In fact, the mushers had to ship dog food and supplements out to the checkpoints in advance of the race so that the appropriate supplies are available all the way along the trail.  Any dog left at a checkpoint will be cared for by veterinarians and designated crews until it can be flown out and picked up by a representative of the kennel to which it belongs (usually a few days at most). This event is all about the dogs, and they get top priority through all aspects of the race.

The race rules, standings, videos, and other info can be found at www.Iditarod.com  Check it out!  This may be called a race, and for the top 20 or so finishers it is.  But it truly is so much more than that; if you have time to learn about it, you will quickly see!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 2, 2014)

For those who are unfamiliar with the history of Iditarod and what the race commemorates, here is a link to a short read but there is much more to know.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balto

Be sure to check out the education tab on the Iditarod link given by CaraBou   The Alaska History is great .


----------



## newbie (Mar 2, 2014)

OMG, I had no idea they stuffed Balto!

Those tongues in picture 2, well...Are huge flappy tongues a marker for incredible endurance? If so, those dogs are winners!!

I wish I could be just a little tucked-in bug on one of those sleds. It would be fabulous to see the landscape and how the journey is, something I'm sure no one can imagine unless you actually go on it. 

I know the dogs paws take a lot but I admit some surprise about the booties. I can understand why but for some reason I thought the dogs might be able to take the journey without them because of their anatomy etc...It's good to know all the dogs are watched and cared for so well.

Have a ton of fun, Cara!!!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 3, 2014)

newbie said:


> Those tongues in picture 2, well...Are huge flappy tongues a marker for incredible endurance?



Nope .. 

Dogs pant in order to cool off, so their tongues get larger and hang out more due to increasing blood flow when they exercise.  Cooling the tongue cools the blood that travels through the rest of the respiratory system.


----------



## Lin (Mar 3, 2014)

And the real Balto, nothing like the movie! 

Do they wear the booties the entire time? I wondered if they only were wearing them through populated areas due to things like salt. 

Hey Carabou, do you know if its true that if you're caught out and freezing that you're supposed to get undressed with who you are with and share body heat? I read it in a book where a section where the main character ran away to Alaska (where her dad was from) and impersonated a volunteer at the Iditarod. When traveling between checkpoints they got caught in a storm, and she was freezing so the guy told her about it, said his dad had saved his life a few times out on fishing trips with buddies, so they did it overnight to bear the storm before they could start moving again. The author does LOADS of research for her books but I've still spotted mistakes before, so I wondered if it was true, urban Alaskan legend, something they used to do but now know better...

And to add to what Molly said, Dogs can only sweat on their paw pads. So they are pretty much relying completely on their tongues to dissipate heat. Along with certain coats that act as air conditioning. For example, double coated breeds will actually be HOTTER in summer if you shave them because they lose that insulation of cool air in their coat and protection from the sun.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 3, 2014)

newbie said:


> I know the dogs paws take a lot but I admit some surprise about the booties. I can understand why but for some reason I thought the dogs might be able to take the journey without them because of their anatomy etc...





Lin said:


> Do they wear the booties the entire time? I wondered if they only were wearing them through populated areas due to things like salt.



Great questions on the booties. They are extremely important, as they prevent crystals of snow and ice from cutting the paws, and prevent snow from balling up and rubbing between the toe pads.  The race rules require a musher to have at least 8 booties for every dog at all times, either on the paws or in the sled.  The vets can check this when a musher comes in to the checkpoint.  Some trail conditions are better than others, and the booties can and do fall off, so not all feet are bootied at any one time.  But almost always, mushers take advantage of the mandatory stop at checkpoints to re-bootie their teams.  The proficient mushers can re-boot amazingly fast, which gives competitive edge during the course of the race.  I don't know how many booties a team will go through, but I'd guess easily over a thousand.  Think about it: 16 dogs x 4 feet x 10 days = 640 if only one was used per paw per day or per 100 miles.  Like the food, the mushers ship extra booties to the checkpoints in advance of the race so they're there if they need more.



Lin said:


> Hey Carabou, do you know if its true that if you're caught out and freezing that you're supposed to get undressed with who you are with and share body heat?


Lin, yes, full contact body heat can be very effective in warming someone up IF there is also a good insulating layer like a thick blanket to hold the heat in.  So you better hope that if you are ever stranded in extreme cold, it is with someone that you like!  Or maybe just mold to your dog -- they can serve the same purpose!


----------



## newbie (Mar 3, 2014)

Okay guys, I have two dogs, both double coated. I know how dogs cool off and sweat!!!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 3, 2014)

> For example, double coated breeds will actually be HOTTER in summer if  you shave them because they lose that insulation of cool air in their  coat and protection from the sun.



THIS^^^^^  !!!! agreeing with enormous enthusiasm.... as an ex dog groomer I swear there is nothing more disturbing for me to see than people shaving a double coated breed (or a cat for that matter).  Even sadder when they shave that doubled coated breed right before winter and then put a fabric coat on it *face palm*.

If anyone complains that the dog mats .. shaving it only makes it mat worse as the long guard hairs cannot grow properly and become trapped by the short under coat hairs, creating a vicious cycle.  A properly executed "blow out" will remove all mats with little effort or stress to the dog.

Plenty of water to drink, some shade and a bit of water to wade in and cool their feet is far more beneficial to any dog than shaving it.

Sorry .. getting off my doggie soap box now .. sorry!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 3, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Or maybe just mold to your dog -- they can serve the same purpose!



YES!! 

My brother (a fish cop, aka Game Warden) and a co-worker were out in the back country checking for poachers when they got trapped by a sudden snow storm.  They quickly built a snow shelter and hunkered down for the night but all they had beyond basic necessities were those thin, filmy emergency blankets and their dogs.  It dropped to -48C that night but they survived the night thanks to those doggies and their fur coats keeping the two of them from freezing solid.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 5, 2014)

What a weird race it is shaping up to be. Just two days in and 11 teams are out of it already! Looking back through the archives, less than a third as many usually scratch by this point in the race.  Most of the scratches are due to musher (human) injuries like sprains and bone breaks.  One is due to irreparable damage to a sled.   This year there is so little snow in the stretch descending the steep and windswept Alaska Range that the dogs can really sail down it... BUT all of that speed is hard on the mushers and sleds because they get whipped around more and have a harder time controlling the dogs.  Once all of the teams are out of this region, it should quiet down a bit for awhile.  And maybe the dogs will slow down a little!

I'm headed down to the L48 tomorrow for business.  Grrrrrrrr!  This old dog would rather stay home this week to get packed for the trail and keep a better eye on the race!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 19, 2014)

I got back from the trail last night.  49 teams finished out of the original 69.  Most who scratched did so in that stretch going down the Alaska Range mentioned above.  But one -- who should have finished first and had done so 4 times before -- scratched less than 4 miles from my Safety Roadhouse checkpoint.  They were less than 25 miles from the finish line, eight days into the race, with over an hour lead over the closest competitor.  But a hellacious wind storm on the Bering Sea coast kept pushing them around, and ultimately the musher decided his dogs could not continue so he secured them together in a huddle on his sleeping bag, and began walking to my checkpoint for help.  Sometime around then, the team that was in second passed him and his dogs without seeing them - probably because one or both teams had lost the trail due to low visibility, and were parallel to it.  But luckily, the musher on foot got picked up by some snow machiners who were also trying desperately to make it to Safety Roadhouse.  So both of the mushers and 8 stunned snow machiners were in my checkpoint all at the same time, trying to warm up while comparing tales of the unforgiving trail.  It was cold and dark inside the Roadhouse, as power and heat had been lost with the storm, and frigid drafts easily invaded the scanty shelter.  But soon the Iditarod media crew, who were present before either of the mushers showed up, snow machined the 4 time champ Jeff King back down the trail to load up his team, and all of his dogs were at the checkpoint in less than a couple hours.  Their race was over but at least they were safe.

But it just kept getting more bizarre.  While the new leader (Aliy Zirkle) waited out the storm inside the checkpoint, a third musher (Dallas Seavey) came through. He was young and determined to make it out of the storm, so he didn't stop other than for the mandatory vet check that accompanies every checkpoint.  The winds were still ferocious even if they may have relented a little; however, his team was handling it well and of his dogs all looked good.  When Dallas pressed through, Aliy donned all of her outer gear again, re-bootied her dogs, and got back on the trail 20 minutes behind him.  But Dallas managed to stay ahead of her, and 22 miles down the trail, his team finished two minutes faster.  He didn't even know it, as he thought both King and Zirkle were still in front of him.  Though he may have deserved it, it was a little heartbreaking since this was Aliy's third consecutive second place finish.  So many people, including myself, wanted her to win!

It was all so surreal, but I swear, I made none of this up!  It was all over the news: 
http://www.adn.com/2014/03/11/3368344/blasting-wind-forces-king-from.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/alaska-racers-king-zirkle-fight-iditarod-lead-22852472

It was one of the most exciting -- and weird -- nights of my life.  After the two racers left us, the scratched musher Jeff King stayed with us for another 12 hours. Though he had been to that checkpoint at least 19 times before (one for each race he'd finished), he had never been inside the roadhouse until that night.  That's because Safety checkpoint -- at 22 miles -- is so close to the finish line, everyone wants to just finish their long race. Lucky for me, I got to spend a time there with a four time Iditarod champion.  I was one of his consolation prizes, better than staying out in 60 mph winds if you ask me.

There was a lot of drama that first night, but by the next evening power was back on and the wind had quieted substantially.  Most of the other dog teams passed without event.  Five teams at the back of the pack stopped for a few hours because they needed a rest after the 10" of new snow we had gotten by them.  I got some good pictures of these teams but none at all of the front runners.  So I cap this thread with a few feel good moments when I was close to those amazing athletes known as sled dogs.


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2014)

Great pictures! I've been wondering how the race went. SOunds like one of the more exciting ones you've attended. Poor Aliy. I bet she was kicking herself after that other guy went by her. Her dogs must be pretty amazing to make up 18 minutes and I hope she keeps at it!


----------



## Sinful7 (Apr 1, 2014)

This sport amazes and inspires me! I have a Siberian husky timberwolf mix that although she has the breeding of a sled dog... Is a total pansy. She doesn't even like cold weather. Lol amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Apr 2, 2014)

i saw the iditarod on TV! it is a three part series. I will have to keep an eye out for you carabou, they only covered up to the second check point i believe. i only caught the tail end of episode one. the conditions were unbelievable!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Apr 8, 2014)

MMS, did you watch I_ditarod Unleashed_ on the Sportsman Channel?  I don't get it so I missed it!  There's a good chance I'm in the last episode if they showed anything from Safety.  The camera was rolling!  I was wrapped tighter than a mummy that night -- goggles included -- so I doubt even my parents would have recognized me!  The wind created so much chaos, I have no idea what they could use from Aliy's check-in, but if they showed someone riding her sled (for break control) as she parked her team from the front,  that would be identifiable.  I remember her yelling several times at the camera man "get your light out of my face!" so surely they'd have had to cut the sound, lol!  They filmed inside too, but I could avoid it better there.   

I gotta lay my hands on that series some how.  I'm dying to see it, not just for the Safety story but all of the rest too, especially since I was out of state during the bulk of the race.  I know how it ended but there was so much I missed.  

Jeez, I thought I finally wound down from this.  Apparently NOT!  A few more pics to try to explain why.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Apr 8, 2014)

i dont remember what channel it was, and i am sure that i have now missed the rest of the series. I havent seen it on the dish/guide. i wonder if it can be found online somewhere? if you find, it share the link!  im not on this website much in the spring, my first and foremost love has called me outside to garden. So i will check in intermittently throughout the summer! especially on rainy days.


----------

